# Mindaugas Kuzminskas



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

What are everyone's thoughts about the Knicks rookie Mindaugas Kuzminskas? So far he was doing quite well in limited minutes behind Carmelo Anthony. Do you think Hornacek could utilize him more?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've liked him for the most part he's been competent offensively and plays hard. I think his current role is probably the correct one for him right now.


----------

